# arghhhhhhhhhhh , update



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

well another updated shor of my serraltus , woke up this morning to see this on its side







...damn heater burn , i have put a guard on the heater now and have added some salt and upped temp slightly , after all the effort to get this fish back to good health this damn well happens , makes me wanna give up ! here is pics


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

another


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

last one


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

that sucks, hopefully he will heal quick....i wonder if fish can't feel they are getting burned. i once found the whole right side of my pleco white from a heater burn


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

sure makes u wonder if they do feel it or not , if they do then why dont they move !!! im hoping it heals quick as this guy is now for sale


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

steveling said:


> sure makes u wonder if they do feel it or not , if they do then why dont they move !!! im hoping it heals quick as this guy is now for sale
> [snapback]873212[/snapback]​


:nod: don't worry he will heal.... my pleco healed nicely. just make sure you keep up on your waterchanges and add a little aqaurium salt.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

no worries i will be doing that for sure , need this guy healed asap , hopefully the person who buys him will look after him as it has taken ages to get him back to health , considering doing little water changes every other day or so , with the salt to try and keep water immaculate.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nnoooo dont give up, you've done a great job with that guy, this is just a little speed bump


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

steveling said:


> no worries i will be doing that for sure , need this guy healed asap , hopefully the person who buys him will look after him as it has taken ages to get him back to health , considering doing little water changes every other day or so , with the salt to try and keep water immaculate.
> [snapback]873219[/snapback]​


I think that this guy is just testing your patience (once again!) He knows that you will baby and pamper him like you have already done before


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

lol....a speed bump ! no chance in me giving up on him , gotta make him better !
red eyes i think ur right mate !!! he was probaly stalking that damn catfish again as it hides behind the internal filter i have in the tank and the p just sits there and waits till he pokes a tail fin or head then lunges at it !


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a really cool and unique piranha, it's too bad you're shipping him out


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

i know eltwitcho but desperatly need the tank for my datnoid as i had a leak in my other tank and now the dat is in my red belly tank , sectioned off but needs his own tank , unless the wife is gonna get me a cheap tank very very soon !


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

steveling said:


> sure makes u wonder if they do feel it or not , if they do then why dont they move !!! im hoping it heals quick as this guy is now for sale
> [snapback]873212[/snapback]​


That was exactly what I was wondering about 








But P's are known for the fast healing time of their injuries so this one will heal pretty quick also. But it still is a nasty burn


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm sure he'll bounce back with some TLC. Good luck.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

i know and feel sorry for the poor guy , makes me cringe just to look at it , but youre right and it will be healed very soon !


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

wow, that must hurt.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

sucks mate. i hate to see heater burn. i also wonder if they even feel it. i have had p's that insist on sitting on the heater just burning the hell out of themselves. i dont get it.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Heather burns gives bad looking wounds , but he's going to heal just fine







, over just 1 month you see nothing enymore


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Damn man that sucks. He should heal up just fine though in a few weeks. That's a pretty sweet looking piranha though.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

you can fiix that leak, just drain the tank, buy some silicone glue, your lfs WILL have it, find where the leak is and just put a drop of silicone where it WAS, let it dry for 12 hours, add water and.... NO MORE LEAK. it is funny how people that that just cause a tank leaks a little it is done for.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Keep up the care on that little guy. He needs your tlc. You brought him back from worse.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks guys for the kind words , and i will be giving him lots of TLC as always ! and the leak problem isnt just a leak i broke the pane of glass after emptying i wanted to move it and lifted one side and the pane cracked ( stupid i know ) i was trying to move each side off the stand until i could get a grip of it


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

ouch that looks nasty. Thank god I don't have to use them heaters here.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

it sucks having a heater in the tank at the moment im saving for a external filter that the heater fits into , which will stop any more incidents like that in the future !


----------

